
Show HN: I live in SF, & I've built a slack like telerobotics platform: remo.tv - jillians
https://remo.tv
======
jillians
SF is currently under lockdown, and i've been working on this project since
summer. I had a previous startup called Let's Robot, and Remo is more of a v2.

It allows for real time control of video streaming robots w/ pretty low
latency. You can setup a public or private server to share with anyone you
want. Public servers are added to the public directory than anyone visiting
remo can access.

I designed the structure to be a bit more like slack or discord.

This is somewhere between an MVP and a scalable v1. Currently you have to sign
up for an account to access anything.

My goal is to make a general purpose open source tele-robotics platform that
is targeted towards every day people to use, not just engineers.

You can customize the interface for your robot using a JSON file. The source
code for the controller is on the site's front page ( if you wanna add a robot
), and the source for the entire platform is also linked there.

Happy to answer any questions anyone has. I'm currently on lockdown and
streaming robots from my house off and on during the quarantine.

Direct link to my robot server:
[https://remo.tv/join/ay4l4ea](https://remo.tv/join/ay4l4ea)

